
Ask HN: Looking for technical co-founder (FemTech project) - pollie
Hey everyone! I&#x27;ve been working on a side project that I hope to transition to full-time in early 2020. I have a consulting + VC background that&#x27;s focused in digital health. Only requirements are (1) that you can provide the technical expertise I lack :) and (2) you&#x27;re passionate about expanding access to functional medicine resources. Extra bonus if you&#x27;re passionate about women&#x27;s health &#x2F; hormonal imbalances specifically. If you&#x27;re interested in learning more visit our website (pollie.co) or Instagram (handle: pollie.co). Shoot me a note at hello@pollie.co to set up a time to chat!
======
DrScump
It's unclear to me why step 1 assumes a diagnosis by a doctor different from
any eventual provider.

For friends of mine who have had hormonal treatment difficulties (PCOS,
thyroid, etc.), it's been getting an appropriate diagnosis in the first place
that has been the biggest problem.

------
mtmail
I'd like to praise you for listing what you bring in, what is expected of the
co-founder, what the product does and how to contact you. There have been many
similar posts in the past where some, sometimes all, were missing.

You could try adding 'Ask HN' to the title. Posts in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask) needs
less upvotes.

And add yourself to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20926006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20926006)

~~~
pollie
Thank you!

